# Sjobergs Vise - Worth The $$ Money $$ ?



## CTTurner (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a standard workbench with 3/4" Birch Plywood top on a flat 2×6 frame glued and screwed under it.
It's sitting on industrial surplus steel bench leg sets (2) and I want to adapt one end of the bench to install a woodworking vise.
I have seen the recommendations from Stumpy Nubs, Rob Cosman, and a couple others that swear the Sjobergs vise is the only way to go but always in reference to heavy duty woodworking vises.
I don't want to buy another vise if I decide to build a nice woodworkers bench such as the Cosman bench but if the price tag of the Sjobergs vise is really worth it I may pull the trigger
Let me know if you have other recommendations.
Thx.


----------



## Etto (Sep 27, 2020)

Just my opinion, but there are lots of good options to choose from, Irwin, Yost etc. A lot more affordable, I have an Irwin and a Yost and they both work just great. Never had an issue.

I think the main concern is how big the vise should be and what features - quick release etc - you want. Another consideration is how easy it is to install and uninstall.


----------



## Etto (Sep 27, 2020)

This Irwin vise on my mini workbench is just perfect.


----------



## mitch_56 (Feb 7, 2017)

I didn't know anyone recommended Sjoberg vises over other vises! For my money, they're way down the list. I'd check and see if the people recommending Sjobergs over other vises are being sponsored to do so!

If you can find a Record 52 (or 52 1/2, or etc), in good condition, that's where I'd put my money in your situation. A new Eclipse/Irwin will also greatly outperform a Sjoberg in terms of capacity for much less money. For example, https://www.woodcraft.com/products/eclipse-10-quick-release-vise has almost 15" of capacity for 100 dollars less than the Rob Cosman Sjoberg, which has about 5" of capacity or so. After you add in wooden faces to your jaws (as pictured above by Gerald Etto), you'll still have over 13" of capacity.

The Lee Valley Twin Screw is about the same money, but has over twice the capacity as the Sjoberg:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/workshop/workbenches/vises/45114-veritas-twin-screw-vise?item=05G1222
with much more advanced features.

Andy Klein's Twin Turbo vise is a bit more money, but light-years beyond what Sjoberg, or anyone else, is offering:
https://www.in-kleind.com/store/Twin-Turbo-Vise-c34750217

So I can't see any situation in which it makes sense to buy a Sjoberg vise. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## CTTurner (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm not sure I want the quick release feature and I definately want a large handle.
My main concern is racking which will happen on the lower end vises if an irregular piece is put in it.
I suspect Cosman gets a kick back because he sells the Sjoberg vise.
I fear the low end stuff will have poor fitting threads and a lot of slop.
Am I correct?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I m not sure I want the quick release feature and I definately want a large handle.
> My main concern is racking which will happen on the lower end vises if an irregular piece is put in it.
> I suspect Cosman gets a kick back because he sells the Sjoberg vise.
> I fear the low end stuff will have poor fitting threads and a lot of slop.
> ...


Yes, Rob Cosman is sponsored by many different vendors. I always take that into consideration when anyone is trying to advise me. I'm not saying he doesn't recommend good products-anyone wanting to protect their reputation will shy away from recommending crappy products-but it will be a factor in what he chooses to push.

And regarding quick release, my old Jorgensen has that feature and I wouldn't be without it. It saves endless cranking. As for the handle, if by large you mean long, you can fashion any length you want yourself. It's just a dowel with end caps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I came across a deal on these two Irwin vises and installed them where I had room. Use them quite often. Not a quick release but they do okay.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I have 2 of the Sjoberg vises. For the most part, I like them. However, the issue that I don't like is not necessarily an issue with the Sjoberg brand. I wish I had a vise like a shoulder vise like the one on Rob's bench. Reason I say that is because the way my bench is set up, there's not much room for a wide board to be clamped in the vise vertically (think dovetails on casework).

However, as I know Rob personally, I can tell you that he is sponsored by a lot less companies than you think he is. His "kickback" is the profit he makes on selling certain products, like the Sjoberg vise.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

For what it's worth I bought one of these for my bench. First off it's heavy and hard to handle when mounting by yourself like I did. Took me 4 shots to get it mounted straight. I'm not all that impressed with it overall, I believe I'd have been further ahead getting something like Gerald posted. Prior to the 4th attempt to mount it I dang near sold it. It's a solid vice built very well. But I will say I would have been happier with something much cheaper and more practical for what I do in my shop.

Just my opinion….

Chris


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I have 2 of the Sjoberg vises. For the most part, I like them. However, the issue that I don't like is not necessarily an issue with the Sjoberg brand. I wish I had a vise like a shoulder vise like the one on Rob's bench. Reason I say that is because the way my bench is set up, there's not much room for a wide board to be clamped in the vise vertically (think dovetails on casework).
> 
> However, as I know Rob personally, I can tell you that he is sponsored by a lot less companies than you think he is. His "kickback" is the profit he makes on selling certain products, like the Sjoberg vise.
> 
> - Smirak


Woodworking isn't a get rich quick thing. Rob is an excellent woodworker and promotes decent products and even mentions alternatives in his videos. Man has to make a living. Can't say a Sjoberg vise would be my first choice although I've never seen one in the wild. Love my Tucker vise, Veritas twin screw, Record and a few other vises. Can you tell I love vises!


----------



## CTTurner (Nov 22, 2020)

Well I bought a vise from Rockler and it was actually blue painted cheap junk. Sent it back and bought a Wilton from Amazon for $185 shipped. 
It was great quality.
I liked it so much I bought a used one on Ebay as well and added a second one to the bench to use in conjunction with the new one for long pieces I work on.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Well I bought a vise from Rockler and it was actually blue painted cheap junk. Sent it back and bought a Wilton from Amazon for $185 shipped.
> It was great quality.
> I liked it so much I bought a used one on Ebay as well and added a second one to the bench to use in conjunction with the new one for long pieces I work on.
> 
> - CT Turner


Look at this link and tell me which one did you get/like. Wilton has many models.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&ei=QB3sX_OSJtjh-gTe15XABQ&q=Wilton+wood+vice+from+Amazon&oq=Wilton+wood+vice+from+Amazon&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQDDoECAAQR1CNXVifaWCee2gAcAF4AIABgAGIAdcEkgEDMC41mAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpesgBCMABAQ&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjzsu2KifXtAhXYsJ4KHd5rBVgQ4dUDCAw


----------

